# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Peter Moore



## System (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669553


----------



## WarPilot (5. Dezember 2008)

... und da habe ich mir in die Hose gemacht


----------



## scream37 (5. Dezember 2008)

PES ist einfach besser als FIFA!


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwann, .... vielleicht aber auch nie, werde ich dich um einen Gefallen bitten. ...


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Dezember 2008)

Interviewer: "Das ist Blasphemie, das ist Wahnsinn." -- Moore: "Wahnsinn? Das ist EA!"


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Isch abe garkein Auto


----------



## L33t (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wie einst Franz Beckenbauer schon mal sagte

"In einem Jahr hab ich mal 15 Monate durchgespielt."


----------



## d2wap (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wir programmieren nach dem Leitsatz: Nicht gleich den Sand in den Kopf stecken!


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Willst du Stress oda was,isch hole meine Brüder,dann mach isch disch kapuut


----------



## lorchi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

FIFA???    Fuck you... PC-USER


----------



## Eniman (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich habe die Keksdose wirklich nicht angerührt!"


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"So geschwollen war mein Knie mal, nachdem ich die Sportarten mal in Real Life probiert habe ... Nie wieder!"


----------



## Killboy13 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, EA ist ja lange nicht mehr die Firma die es mal war...^^

Also mein Satz:

"Und ich dachte die kaufen uns alles ab."


----------



## golez (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"...mit beiden Händen, echt jetzt, Junge!"


----------



## lenymo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Beklagt ihr euch noch einmal darüber, dass jedes Fifa-Spiel gleich ist, rufe ich meinen Bruder Roger an ... 
er hat die Lizenz zum töten!


----------



## Dark2Devil (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich mache dir ein angebot das du nicht ablehnen kannst ...


----------



## LampeLois (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Was guckst du?


----------



## zabbl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ähh... Was haben Sie gerade gesagt? Inno...was?! Aber meinen Sessel finden Sie doch schön oder?


----------



## Halmir (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wolle Fifa kaufen?


----------



## killer36 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ig ig w w weiß das G-G GTA IV dd d-draußßßen iist,a abber e e es r r r ruckkkellt so o s sttarrrk.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Eines Tages, möglicherweise jedoch nie, werde ich dich um eine kleine Gefälligkeit bitten


----------



## Dark2Devil (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Brustvergrößerung durch Handauflegen ? KLAR


----------



## maribor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Aber ja,
natürlich gibt es nächstes Jahr  Next-Gen Grafik für den PC bei allen EA-Sports Titeln.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facopse (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich bin kein Serienmörder und ich bin kein Engländer! Das müssen Sie mir glauben!"

Peter Moore ist auch der Name eines englischen Serienmörders


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Was soll das heißen, eine aktualisierte Balltextur rechtfertige keine neue FIFA-Version?


----------



## WiiKey (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Chleudert den Purschen zu Poden!


----------



## sahel35 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Die Frage war also: Wie bringen wir die sportliche Anstrengung direkt zum Spieler? Und BÄÄÄM- Securom war geboren!"


----------



## nea (5. Dezember 2008)

"Ich hab noch ein Hemd in welchem du dich Spiegeln kannst!"

"Was weiß ich denn, warum wir nur solch mittelmäßige Spiele raus bringen um die Spieler zu melken. Ist mein Name etwa Peter Moore!?"


----------



## d4maddin (5. Dezember 2008)

Luigi, ab morgen darfst du bei den Fischen schlafen...


----------



## sahel35 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Sag ehrlich: Hättest du meine Frau genommen, wenn du gewusst hättest das ihr Hintern so unsagbar anschwellen würde über die Jahre? Sie versprach mir vor der Heirat, dass dies ein Feature sei... Ich habs geglaubt und das war die Geburtstunde unserer Marketingstrategie."


----------



## sahel35 (5. Dezember 2008)

Aaalso, lasst uns doch kurz einmal vorstellen, mein Name ist Dimitri Strupakis, ich bin 30 Jahre alt, von Zeichenstern Fraujung und in meiner Zeitfrei bastle ich so Häuschenvogel mit meinem Schwanzfuchs. Habt ihr auch Hobbies?


----------



## sahel35 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Oder wollt"s lieber Prossecco?"


----------



## DivinusVictor (5. Dezember 2008)

"Das Runde gehört ins Eckig, mehr brauchen meine Leute nicht zu wissen!"

"Da hab ich dem gesagt: Alda hasse'n Problem? Und bäm, habsch dem voll eine mitgegeben!"

"Äääääääääääääääähm"


----------



## Tr3x (5. Dezember 2008)

jo eh das is eh fenu eh spektakulär


----------



## kaibastuck (5. Dezember 2008)

"Jetzt hören Sie endlich auf das ganze Bugs zu nennen. Das sind undokumentierten Programm-Features!!"


----------



## Gocklerli (5. Dezember 2008)

Probleme?


----------



## Ricardo22 (5. Dezember 2008)

Da meinte der, ich hätt' abgeschmatzt, aber das is' natürlich völliger quatsch, ne'. Da hab ich dem erst mal so richtig schön ... mit der Faust ... gegen den Kopf!


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (5. Dezember 2008)

Du gehörst jetzt zur Familie.


----------



## facopse (5. Dezember 2008)

"It's not a bug - it's a feature"


----------



## deinHeimvater (5. Dezember 2008)

ich sag doch es ist realistischer geworden..man kann jetzt auch aufs eigene tor schießen


----------



## Mandavar (5. Dezember 2008)

"Take 2" ist ein ganz simples Konzept! Sie ärgern sich zuerst bei der Installation, und dann bei der Erkenntniss, dass der Support eine 0900-Nummer ist.

-----


Ich finde auch, dass GTA4 für den PC noch nicht fertig war, aber ich habe das Datum für Weihnachten ja auch nicht gesetzt. Verklagen sie doch diesen Herrn Weihnachtsmann!


[Edit]

Memo an mich: Erst ganz lesen.

@Redaktion: Ich will sofort einen Verantwortlichen von Rockstar mit sprechblase sehen! ^_^


----------



## Sprudelmax (5. Dezember 2008)

Haha! Bäm Lee is perfekt! Des kamma net überbieten! Ich hab aber trotzdem einen:
Ey! Du kummst da net rein!


----------



## Hamil (5. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh Luigi, du wollen wirklich beleidigen meine Spiele?


----------



## Ed3LweisS (5. Dezember 2008)

"Der User ed3lweiss sollte diesen Sprechblasen-Wettbewerb gewinnen..."


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (5. Dezember 2008)

"ihr kauft euch ein neues fifa und ich mir 'ne neue rolex, so einfach isses"


----------



## ThomasWilke (5. Dezember 2008)

Mandavar am 05.12.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @Redaktion: Ich will sofort einen Verantwortlichen von Rockstar mit sprechblase sehen! ^_^



Wir habens versucht, ehrlich! Allerdings sind die Houser-Brüder so kamerascheu, dass wir kein vernünftiges Bild gefunden haben, weder von Dan, noch von Sam   Wir versuchen's weiter, vlt. klappt's nächste Woche


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

@Redaktion: Ich will sofort einen Verantwortlichen von Rockstar mit sprechblase sehen! ^



haha wie geil is das denn,,,,der sieger steht fest,kann zugemacht werden


----------



## PassitheRock (5. Dezember 2008)

"Was schaus´t denn so Bled"


----------



## ColeusRattus (5. Dezember 2008)

"Pink Seidenglanz ist das neue Schwarz! Glaubt mir, das trägt bald jeder!"


----------



## Slanzi (5. Dezember 2008)

"Für Fifa 2010 haben wir uns ein ambitioniertes Ziel gesetzt: Realismus! Nach 90 Minuten ist Schluss!"


----------



## naduda (5. Dezember 2008)

Wase willste du mir sage, Bambino, wire haben alle unsere Kokainplantagen platte gemachte um Fifas anzubauen und jetzt sagst du mire da wuchert, äh 3D Gras?


----------



## rencarl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kapischi?


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (5. Dezember 2008)

"ICH HAB HUNGER!" oder

"Jetzt kommt MUNDGERUCH!"


----------



## Darhun (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie bitte? Fifa kommt in die Jahre? Diese Serie erfindet sich immer wieder neu, ist jung und dynamisch - glaub mir - man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt......


----------



## coldpaper (5. Dezember 2008)

"Mir wurde gesagt, ich muss das anziehen..."
oder
"Hasse Haschisch in de Tasche hasse immer was zu nasche"


----------



## TrollGeier (5. Dezember 2008)

"Luigi, mann wendet sich nich gegen Familie, eh"


----------



## Darhun (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Hemd ist Kult - Habs am Christopher Street Day nem Tänzer vom Leib gerissen und es noch nie gewaschen - ehrlich...


----------



## OleWanKenobi (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon Sie reden, aber ich bin dabei!


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WiiKey am 05.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Chleudert den Purschen zu Poden!


oder auch:

"Why so serious?"
"Ich bin dein Vater!"
"Nukular, das Wort heißt nukular"
"Mein Schatzzzzz"
"Achat, Schtaim, Schalosch"

Hat alles genau so wenig mit dem Bild zu tun ...


----------



## Verganon (5. Dezember 2008)

TrollGeier am 05.12.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> "Luigi, mann wendet sich nich gegen Familie, eh"



das dacht ich mir auch als erstes   

naja: 

_"Dank EA-Sports seh' ich noch immer so fit aus wie früher. Ganz ohne aus diesem schönen, weißen Sessel aufstehen zu müssen oder gar zu joggen!"_


----------



## Pistolpaul (5. Dezember 2008)

Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrott ?!


----------



## Mr-Phil (5. Dezember 2008)

Seht ihr dieses imaginäre Riesensandwich?? Seht ihr es??


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, ich bin nicht Depressiv... Ich nehm' ja Antidepressiva!"


----------



## oceano (5. Dezember 2008)

_Also Jungs, hört zu. Ich erklärs nochmal. Ihr schleicht euch heute nacht um nulleinhundert in die Läden und tauscht die Cover unserer Sportserien aus. Ist doch ganz einfach, so wie jedes Jahr. Alles klar? Also los, worauf wartet ihr!?_


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, aufgestanden bin ich schon seit 5 Wochen nichtmehr!"


----------



## Odin333 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Ich steh auf son Scheiß!!!"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Also kurz gesagt: Sportspiele sind Massenware"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Ich, der Weise Peter Moor, möchte euch ein Zitat mit auf den Weg geben: "Die Masse könnt ihr nur durch 
Masse zwingen!... Ja, ich habe Faust gelesen, bevor ich die Weltherrschaft übernahm!"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, ich bin nicht aus left 4 dead ausgebrochen! Ich bin es doch, Peter Moore!"


----------



## patsche (5. Dezember 2008)

"das eckige muss in das runde........oder war's anders herum?!"


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

oceano am 05.12.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> _Also Jungs, hört zu. Ich erklärs nochmal. Ihr schleicht euch heute nacht um nulleinhundert in die Läden und tauscht die Cover unserer Sportserien aus. Ist doch ganz einfach, so wie jedes Jahr. Alles klar? Also los, worauf wartet ihr!?_


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Dezember 2008)

"Literatur ist ein Spiel, man soll sie nicht so bierernst nehmen. Es ist keine Religion, Literatur muss Spass und Vergnügen bringen – ein erhabenes, ein herrliches Spiel." 

Oder:

"Ich habe fertig!"

Oder:

"Jeder Tag ohne Bier ist ein Gesundheitsrisiko"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Wa-as? PC Games verlost GTA IV? Oh, mein Leben hat den Höhepunkt längst überschritten, bringt mich aufs 
Feld und erschießt mich!"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"GTA IV ist nur gut, weil es auch Sport gibt!"


----------



## Nixtot (5. Dezember 2008)

I want moore !


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Also ich finde, GTA IV sollte mehr wert auf Sport legen!"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Auch ich muss viel Arbeiten, damit das Spiel vor Fertigstellung erscheint"


----------



## Meatsucker (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei EA sind wir sehr glücklich über die Veröffentlichung von GTA4 für den PC. Endlich wird mal eine Weile nicht mehr auf UNS rumgehackt.


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Es ist mir vollkommen wurscht, ob EA Sports erfolgreich ist. Ich arbeite bis halb Sieben, dann geh ich nach 
Hause"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"SEIN oder NICHT SEIN, dass ist hier die Frage!
Und EA IST"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Ihr braucht mich nur anschauen, und ihr seht die Qualität der EA-Spiele"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, wir produzieren keine Massenware. Wir haben ja sowohl FIFA als auch Fußballmanager"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Du wollen EA-Aktie kaufen? Nur 100 €"


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"EA ist cool"


----------



## gamerschwein (5. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen!


----------



## Athrun (5. Dezember 2008)

Warum wir kein Tennisspiel entwickeln? Weil man das nicht jedes Jahr neu auflegen kann!


----------



## Stephan14 (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, ich spiele keine EA-Sports-Spiele!
Oh... Verdammt! Habe ich das gerade laut gesagt?"


----------



## bettysven (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich weiss auch nicht aber warum fragen sie mich jetzt schon wieder ob ich bei  EA arbeite nagut dann nochmal von vorn...............


----------



## Towerman6789 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich will jetzt GTA4 auf dem PC spielen. Aber ohne bugs bitte. ^^


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (5. Dezember 2008)

...........und dann kommt dieser Typ auf mich zu und meint ......... und darauf ich so................. und dann er wieder so................. also, was sollte ich machen?


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (5. Dezember 2008)

Ehrlich, das ist nicht mein Bein!


----------



## Anthile (5. Dezember 2008)

"Ich schwör´s, da war wirklich ein dreiköpfiger Affe hinter Ihnen!"


----------



## Jamiderechte (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hau dem selber eine rein. Ja das mach ich! Und die hau ich auch noch eine rein! Und deinen Freunden auch!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7vgvt0xZqCM


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Dezember 2008)

Dann doch lieber:

"Jetzt echt, schwarzer Kaffee! Der schmeckt richtig, richtig lecker schmeckt der. Echt jetzt!"

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUIHBAxbXY


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

"Was haben eigentlich alle gegen diesen DRM? Wer ist das überhaupt?"

"Ich hätte den PC Spielern ja auch gerne ein Next-gen FIFA geliefert....Ich fragte mich nur: "Wie kriege ich die Konsole in den PC rein?"

"Warum ich den Job hier bei EA angenommen hab? Ich wollte bewusst keine Spitzenposition!"


----------



## UthaSnake (5. Dezember 2008)

"Das ist nicht mein Gebiet, da müssen Sie bei Konamie nachfragen, was ein Abseits ist!"


----------



## Anthile (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ich weiß gar nicht was die alle haben. Ich nenne meine Frau auch jedes Jahr um und Gabi 09 hat sich noch nie beschwert."


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Dezember 2008)

"Unser Motto ist nunmal: Wenn schon falsch, dann richtig!!"


----------



## GTStar (6. Dezember 2008)

Ey, isch mach' dein Kopf in dein' Kopf ey!


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Warum so schockiert? War doch nur ein Fürzchen!"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Komm setz dich auf mein Schößchen! Onkel Moore erzählt dir ne sinnlose Geschichte über meines Daseins!"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Na was soll ich sagen. Das Teil war so laaang und die Spülung hat das einfach nicht gepackt!"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

"FM2009 was? Achsooo, ja das ist clever was? Warum jährlich ein Addon rausbringen wenn der Konsument für kleine Änderungen der volle Preis bezahlt! hahaha"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Nein ich rede nicht über den Hintern meiner Frau, das hört Sie nicht gerne .....aber zeigen ähm ja das ist Okay!"


----------



## Anthile (6. Dezember 2008)

Man kann auch alles in einen Post packen, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (6. Dezember 2008)

"Also ich hätte gern einen großen Insalata Italia mit Käse und Schinken, einmal Spaghetti Carbonara, Bruscetta und eine Pizza Spezial. Aber die muss soooooooo groß sein! Jetzt ist schluss mit Diät!!!!"


----------



## dertobi666 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ich habe niemals behauptet, dass EA kein Monster sei, aber wir von der EA Sports-Sparte sind da vollkommen unschuldig!"


----------



## mjp (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ich mache ihm ein Angebot, dass er nicht ablehnen kann."


----------



## Lion2k7 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ehy Luigi, wasse haben du gemacht?"


----------



## geleckt (6. Dezember 2008)

,,Verstehste, so ein Becken muss Sie haben! Die musste anfassen können..."


----------



## Skulplayer (6. Dezember 2008)

"...und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier"


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Und nach der Veröffentlichung von Fifa 09 SO einen Haufen PES2009-Spiele verbrannt - das war toll!"


----------



## DarthNikolaus (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Das ist eine sizilianische Botschaft. Sie bedeutet Luca Brasi schläft jetzt bei den Fischen."

"Das Scheiß FBI hat vor nichts Respekt!"

"Du sagst nicht einmal "Pate" zu mir."

"Er sagte ihm, entweder kommt seine Unterschrift auf den Vertrag oder sein Gehirn."


----------



## P4yn3 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Was willst du von mir?! Ich hab mir GTA 4 nichts zu tun!"


----------



## baummonster (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Johnny, man wendet sich nicht gegen die Familie


----------



## Meai (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Glaub mir mann, ich war das Vorbild für Niko!"


----------



## omasmumu (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"auf den meisten fotos hab ich die augen geschlossen"


----------



## Longi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich bin nicht aggressiiiiv !!! Und jetzt gib mir das Gamepad zurück (bitte)"


----------



## masterelveon (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Nein nein, ich meins Ernst, das Hemd ist aus Seide."

"Meine Familie ist groß, ihr solltet euch lieber meine Spiele kaufen, ich will doch nur euer Bestes!"


----------



## ecHo22222 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"SOO einen fetten Arsch hatte sie!"


----------



## Visperer (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mit verrauchter Stimme
"Gamer, man stellt sich nicht gegen die Familie"


----------



## Stephan14 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"VERBIETET KILLERSPIELE!"


----------



## Feuerfalke (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Ey, und ich sach, warum nicht den Ball bei FIFA09 als Bonuspack einzeln verkaufen?"


----------



## AKstylez812 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

lol pop-trilogie kostet 5 euro


----------



## RuinEX (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature!"


----------



## IamHollywood (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"ey, ich wusste wirklich nicht dass es ein transvestit war!"


----------



## RuinEX (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Wenn wir keine Sportspiele machen würden, würden Kinder nur noch faul zuhause rumsitzen. So können sie Sport machen und faul rumsitzen."


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 06.12.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ey, und ich sach, warum nicht den Ball bei FIFA09 als Bonuspack einzeln verkaufen?"


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"ich brauch jetz so einen arsch!"


----------



## trottel07 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Luigi, man wendet sich nicht gegen EA-Familie!


----------



## Schoppy (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich dachte man könnte weiß mit rot grün und blau waschen!


----------



## tm1989 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

There are no bugs in GTA4, they are features of Securom.
Do you want want a cup of "Hot Coffee"?


----------



## bravo (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Innovationen? Wir ändern doch jedes Jahr die Zahl hinter unseren Produktnamen...


----------



## Jamiderechte (6. Dezember 2008)

Ricardo22 am 05.12.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Da meinte der, ich hätt' abgeschmatzt, aber das is' natürlich völliger quatsch, ne'. Da hab ich dem erst mal so richtig schön ... mit der Faust ... gegen den Kopf!


 Da hatt ich wohl die selbe Idee was?


----------



## kitiara (6. Dezember 2008)

Leute kapierts doch endlich! Ostern ist NACH Weihnachten!!


----------



## Luettzifer (6. Dezember 2008)

...So einen Hintern hat sie gehabt und viel genau auf mein gesicht ....


----------



## Figkregh (6. Dezember 2008)

"Der John kam letzte Woche auf mich zu und meinte ich sollte die Sport-Titel von EA an seine Vorstellung vom innovativen Publisher mit Zukunft anpassen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht so recht, wie ich seinem Wunsch nachkommen soll. Ob er wohl damit einverstanden sein wird, wenn wir die Jahreszahl der Spiele ab sofort um eins pro Jahr verringern? Oder wäre es einen Versuch wert den Spore-Kreaturen-Editor in die Spiele einzubauen, damit jeder Spieler sich sein individuelles 2d-Publikum mit putzigen Randalier-Animationen erstellen kann?
Ich könnte auch mal die Kollegen bei Google Analytics fragen, was sich der John am meisten wünscht.."


----------



## Draconamon (6. Dezember 2008)

Wartet doch ,bald kommt reichen wir den Ikea-planeten nach


----------



## Foxakabexta (6. Dezember 2008)

"Alles andere wäre ja Schwachsinn!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

"Was wir gegen Raubkopierer tun werden? Wir werden unseren Kopierschutz demnächst nur noch ohne Spiele ausliefern!"

"Wir bei EA haben ja unseren eigenen Fussballstil erfunden - 22 Mann, 2 Tore, 1 Ball - Das gab es vorher noch nie!"


----------



## Anthile (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ja, es ist wahr: wir haben die Rechte für Weihnachten gekauft. EA Weihnachten 09 erscheint bereits am 24. in den Läden. Der Nordpol wird aufgelöst und der Weihnachtsmann wird in Zukunft Handyspiele entwickeln."


----------



## MandaloreMick (6. Dezember 2008)

Verdammte sch**** ich bin nicht Michael Moore!


----------



## MandaloreMick (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinen 550000$ im Jahr ist es mir verdammt egal ob PES besser ist als Fifa.


----------



## MandaloreMick (6. Dezember 2008)

Vergiss Microsoft. Unfertige Software kann ich auch für EA machen. Für 550000$ jährlich würd ich sogar Fifa zocken....


----------



## MandaloreMick (6. Dezember 2008)

Für lesen meiner Gedanken Onlineaktivierung erforderlich.... Error 201549 Securerom failure


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (6. Dezember 2008)

"Ich pinnich dicht!  (Soll Ich bin nicht dicht! bedeuten)


----------



## Balmungd (6. Dezember 2008)

????????????????????
ähmmmmmmmmmmm
????????????????????


----------



## Microwave (7. Dezember 2008)

Bitte hören sie auf zu fragen warum wir unsere geheimen Sitzungen in einem Ikea-möbelhaus abhalten.


----------



## Cuiu (7. Dezember 2008)

Unsere Spiele werden jedes Jahr besser


----------



## Dr-Colossus (7. Dezember 2008)

Wir planen im Moment keine Fortsetzung... wirklich!


----------



## timelez (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe garkein auto (italienischer akzent)


----------



## spike00 (7. Dezember 2008)

Football oder soccer...wo ist da der unterschied?!


----------



## craab (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, dass Ihr in den Klammern hinter den Gewinnen eigentlich für alle Nvidia-  bzw. Ati-Kartenbesitzer 
schreiben solltet


----------



## phakerde (7. Dezember 2008)

"Also bitte.., nächste Frage!"


----------



## Damasterich (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich sagte doch, ich habe nicht gecampt!


----------



## kappilino (7. Dezember 2008)

"So What ? 
I´m still a rock star..."


----------



## kappilino (7. Dezember 2008)

"Kulturrr, wirrr brrrauchen Kulturrr..."


----------



## tonicer (7. Dezember 2008)

"Wolle Rose kaufe?"


----------



## CC-Fliege (7. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich auch eine haben?


----------



## Lauei123 (7. Dezember 2008)

"Alde, vaschtehsdu was ich meine?"


----------



## Don-Kanaille (7. Dezember 2008)

"WAS ISSEN!?!"


----------



## Basshinzu (7. Dezember 2008)

"Eine Fifa Version hab ich noch..."


----------



## Freezeman (7. Dezember 2008)

Fifa-Fluch? Ich weis nicht wovon Sie reden...


----------



## dar3x (7. Dezember 2008)

"Man wir sind EA! Wir brauchen nicht um unsere Jobs fürchten."

"Ich bin PETER nicht MICHAEL Moore. Oder sehe ich so ungepflegt aus?"

"Habt ihr irgendein Problem mit unseren Games?"

"Wir von EA machen nur erstklassige Software. Oder hast du irgendein Problem mit uns und willst es mir sagen?!"

"You wanna mess?"

"Du willst dich mit mir anlegen?!"

"Ob du es glaubst oder nicht - Ich bin jünger als wie ich aussehe!"

"Auch Sportspiele auf dem PC halten jung. Schau mich an!"


----------



## spike00 (8. Dezember 2008)

"Jo i woaß geiz is geil!"


----------



## mc_moschtl (8. Dezember 2008)

"Ich mache Ihnen ein Patchangebot das sie nicht ablehnen könne"

"It's not personal, it's business"


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (8. Dezember 2008)

NEIN! Das ist ein tragendes Poster!


----------



## facopse (8. Dezember 2008)

"Dieser Sessel ist nur weiß, damit jeder erkennt, wer zuvor darauf gesessen hat."

"NOCH habe ich keine Glatze!"

"Fragen Sie gefälligst nicht ständig, was beim nächsten Fifa anders sein wird!"


----------



## ChozenOne (8. Dezember 2008)

Ach...das ist läscher´lisch... isch ´abe nischt...
No... ´ören Sie auf misch das zu fra´gen !!!
Isch spi´le nischt Wäh Ohh Wäh...

´allo ? ´ier sitzt Monsieur War´ammer !!!


----------



## Nosi11 (8. Dezember 2008)

"Ich wollte eigentlich mit Perücke kommen, aber mein Securom-Spiegel sagte sie wär ne billige Kopie und ich kam nicht mehr aus dem Schlafzimmer!"


----------



## fnkstr (8. Dezember 2008)

"Ich geb ja zu dass der ball immer noch nicht rund ist, aber wer spielt denn schon mit vollen 45 minuten halbzeitlänge?"

"...mit beiden händen gut festhalten, und dann ZACK, kommt das knie von unten. Die KI bewertet das als Trikotzupfen, damit der spielspass nicht auf der strecke bleibt."

"Unsere Branche lebt von der Kreativität, deshalb sind ja auch 80% unserer Mitarbeiter ausschließlich mit der Gestaltung von Verpackungsmotiven beschäftigt."

"Isch 'abe gar keine PC!"


----------



## Erich-Zann (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich Ähh... mmhhh ... Äh ... Ich muss - Ich muss weg..!!!


----------



## TheBasti (8. Dezember 2008)

"Wo ich bin, klappt nichts, aber ich kann ja nicht überall sein!"

"Alles ist möglich, selbst dämliche Fragen wie ihre"

"Woher soll ich wissen, was ich denke, bevor ich gehört habe, was ich sage? "


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Dezember 2008)

"Wie oft soll ich das noch sagen: Ich bin NICHT der uneheliche Sohn von Günther Beckstein!"


----------



## Meaunelt (8. Dezember 2008)

Man wendet sich nicht gegen Familie, Luigi!


----------



## Anthile (8. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 08.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie oft soll ich das noch sagen: Ich bin NICHT der uneheliche Sohn von Günther Beckstein!"





He, das ist witzig. Damit wirst du den Wettbewerb nie gewinnen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 08.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie oft soll ich das noch sagen: Ich bin NICHT der uneheliche Sohn von Günther Beckstein!"


hey, der sieht dem wirklich ähnlich!  

Edit:


			
				Anthile am 08.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> He, das ist witzig. Damit wirst du den Wettbewerb nie gewinnen.


Harhar


----------



## besttycho (8. Dezember 2008)

Hilfe, ich wurde versteinert!!


----------



## Exidas (8. Dezember 2008)

"Ich mache dir ein Angebot was du nich ablehnen kannst"


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (8. Dezember 2008)

So einen riesen Sack voll Features für FIFA hab ich den Bewerbern hingehalten. Als der erste kam, sich einen genommen hat und die anderen wegwarf wusste ich: "Das ist unser neuer Lead Designer"


----------



## svntythrd (8. Dezember 2008)

"Sozusagen in die gludernde Lot,
in die gludernde Flut,
dass wir das schaffen können und deswegen...
in die lodernde Flut, wenn ich das sagen darf, 
also Microsoft oder nun ja also EA, mein ich natürlich;
hat auf jeden Fall 50 plus äh x."


----------



## svntythrd (8. Dezember 2008)

Sry wg Doppelposting, hatte einen Datenbankfehler.


----------



## phakerde (8. Dezember 2008)

"Ehm, machen Sie bitte kurz die Kamera aus. Ich dachte wir hätten uns geeinigt, was sie fragen würden."


----------



## gamerschwein (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich Peter , du Jade!


----------



## Konrad1985 (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sie ein Mittel für Haarwachstum kennen, dann zeigen sie es mir doch!


----------



## facopse (8. Dezember 2008)

"Sieh dir dieses Bein an. Erwähne noch ein Mal das Wort Innovation und du wirst dir wünschen, es nie gesehen zu haben."


----------



## Quarky0 (8. Dezember 2008)

"Wat? Wer bist du denn????"

"Die Rolle des Kane haben sie mir nicht gegeben! Zu viel Haare hast du, meinten die! Wenn das meine Frau auch so sehen würde!"


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Dezember 2008)

"Unser mod-team hat die komplette Raucherpause durchgehend an Fifa 09 gearbeitet - WIRKLICH!!!"


----------



## Teac11 (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ist eine sizilianische Botschaft. Sie bedeutet Luca Brasi schläft jetzt bei den Fischen


----------



## cuilX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"...der Kontrollwahn, jaja, der begleitet mich schon seit meiner Kindheit als ich die von meiner Lehrerin bereits kontrollierte Hausübung nochmals auf Fehler kontrollierte...und nun habe ich DAS Mittel gefunden um auch unsere Kunden reihenweise zu kontrollieren: SecuRom!" Es funktionierte tadellos, wird PES auf der Festplatte gefunden...schwupp! Weg ist es mit der Begründung: "ERROR: Konkurrenzprodukt identifiziert!"


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Sicher bin ich sportlich. Ich renne jeden Morgen zur Bank und schaue ob meine Knete noch da ist!"


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Schau dir meine rechte Hand an, die ist schneller als die Antwort die du bekommen wirst!"


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Fifafifafifafifafifafifafifafifafifafifafifafifa..."


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Das kann man so sehen oder so sehen, doch ich seh das ganz anders!"


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Dieses Sofa besteht aus 100% Moskito-Leder!"


----------



## Janbek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Moore:"Curanay."
Karunyi:"Kuranyi!"
Moore:"Curaney."
Kuranyi:"Kuranyi!"
Moore:"Curanye."
Kuranyi:"Ach l...mich doch!"


----------



## facopse (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Warum ein Fifa wie das andere ist? Nun.. Ein Fußballspiel ist eben auch wie das andere."

"Immer wieder fragt mich mein Vorgesetzter, warum ich das Konzept von Fifa nicht erneuert habe, so wie er es mir auftrug. Ich könnte schwören, dass er zuvor noch "Cover" sagte!"


----------



## lesch (9. Dezember 2008)

*fifa*

Mit FIFA haben wir eine Fliege mit zwei Klappen geschlagen...


----------



## Coelacant (9. Dezember 2008)

*fifa*

Bill,so glaub´ mir doch.....
EA wird garantiert kein Windows 2009 für euch veröffentlichen!


----------



## maxx31 (9. Dezember 2008)

*fifa*

"PES hab ich schon als Kind gespielt."


----------



## darksideofforce (9. Dezember 2008)

*fifa*

"Luigi! Man wendet sich nicht gegen Familie!"


----------



## killer36 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Naja wissen sie Riccitello hat nunmal einen kleinen,aber EA Sports halt meinen Fit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Riechen sie den Rasen und die verschwitzten Trikots.....unser neues FIFA-Nose Feature wird für mehr Realismus sorgen!"

"Spiele für Frauen? Nein, an einen Einparksimulator haben wir noch nicht gedacht!"

"Kommen sie mir bloß nicht mit GTA4, das hat mir schon die letzten Haare gekostet!"

"Mein Arbeitsmotto lautet: Es gibt viel zu tun - dann fangt schon mal an!"

"Warum sollten wir gute Spiele machen? Dann kämen die Spieler ja auf die Idee, sie zu kaufen."

"An ein Tennisspiel dachten wir noch nicht....Wissen Sie, ich stehe lieber auf größere Bälle."

"Wir werden unsere Spiele mehr auf den Massenmarkt zuschneiden, daher sind schon  "Der Dieter Bohlen Pöbelmanager", "Pimp my Schmink'" und "Krass Alta" in der Mache, welches nur mit Freunden gespielt werden kann! Letzteres ist von unserem neuen Studio - EA Homie Productions"


----------



## Relactus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Wissen sie Geld zu machen ist ganz einfach! Man bringt einfach jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel auf den Markt, weil man weiss, dass alle hoffen dass es dieses Jahr besser wird!


----------



## pytzken (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

OK, were von euche Idiote hate meine Perlenkette in die Armlehne genähte?


----------



## JBT (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Ich bin Tony Montan"

"Wenn ich auch ein Schäfer bin hab ich denn noch froh und sinn froh und sinn und heiters leben ist vor lauter lust umgeben"

Übersetzung:

"Wenn ich auch ein Gamer bin hab ich denn noch froh und sinn froh und sinn und heiters lebene ist vor lauter geld gier umgeben froh und sinn und froh und sinn und heiterkeit fallt ihr alle auf mein spiel herein froh und sinn und froh und sinn"



^^Ich fand die einfach so genial das ich einfach alle drei mal rein schreibe,


----------



## marcikun (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Ja, wirklich wahr! So einen Burger hat er verputzt. So ein Teil!


----------



## dofabi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

givonni, ich mache dir ein angebot das du nicht ablehnen kannst.


----------



## Theclash1 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Nein, ich wollte eigentlich Modedesigner werden. Sieht man das nicht?"

"Was wollen Sie damit sagen, mein Hemd sehe genau so aus wie 
das vom letzten Jahr und das vom Jahr davor - nur mit etwas anderen Ärmeln?!"


----------



## IloKate (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Meiner Dinger waren dann soooo geschwollen


----------



## pababo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Warum zum Teufel sollte ich mich schämen? Ist doch nur Fifa,ähm lila...moment,wovon reden wir jetzt, meinem Hemd?


----------



## spike00 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Man wird heutzutage nicht gerne als Engländer bezeichnet!"

"Und dann haben diese verdammten Schotten meine Haare gefressen!"


----------



## Ehmel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was? Achso ja, ich muss jetzt selber bügeln, darum sieht mein Hemd so aus...."


----------



## Popopinsel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"The more money we come across, the more problems we see!"

"Woher soll ich denn wissen wo der Guru ist?!"

"Natürlich kann man mit Geld alles kaufen."

"All your studios are belong to us!" / "All your developers are belong to us!"

"Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Need for Speed, mein Need for Speed, mein Need for Speed, mein Need for Speed,..."

"Ja, das sind Altersflecken auf meiner Stirn, 'n Problem damit?!"

"Zuhälter? Die kleinen, billigen Studios kommen doch freiwillig zu uns!"

"Wenn ich Du wär, wär ich lieber ich!"

"There won't be another NFS-Title. I promise."

"Innovation? Need for Speed - Busdriver! Mit sooo einem Lenkrad. Wird DER Renner!"

"Glauben Sie mir, 'Electronic Arse' würde sich nicht gut verkaufen!"

"Ich tu doch nur was man mir sagt!"


----------



## j0ch3n (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was schauen Sie mich so an?? FIFA 09 war nicht mein Fehler!"


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"...so what!?"


----------



## Fire00 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Ja und? Hab ich mir halt nen weißen Sessel gekauft damit keiner meine "Ausscheidungen" sieht... Was solls?"


----------



## TueTueTue (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Wolle Pizza kaufen??
Ich dir gebe beste Pizza von die ganze Welt!!"


----------



## FPS-Freak (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Ee, iche habe nichtse getane! Ich habe gar keine Telefon!"


----------



## MasterOfShizzle (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Sind sie vielleicht John Wayne oder bin ich das?"


----------



## Nanson (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Ich hatte mal nen Unfall und seitdem guckt mir die Kniescheibe oben ausm kop...


----------



## Panther4 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Wah? 
Krass GTA 4 läuft ohne Probleme ja! Wenn du mich jetzt weiter fragst, schick ich Nico Bellic!


----------



## lostfan11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Ich mache ihnen ein Angebot, das sie nicht ablehenen können"


----------



## Nordhunter (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Wah ?
Ich hab Nico doch gesagt er soll das erledigen !


----------



## grayalla (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was soll das heißen, wir haben uns mit FIFA 09 und NHL 09 keine Mühe gegeben? Wer hat denn die 8 gegen die 9 ausgetauscht?!"


----------



## Fisherman65 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Bugs? Die EA-Sports-Serien kennen keine Bugs!
Schließlich bringen wir jedes Jahr nur Vollpreis-Patches ...


----------



## GenVaughn (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was habe ich dir getan, dass du mich so respektlos behandelst ? Du kommst in mein Haus am Hochzeitstag meiner Tochter und bittest mich einen Mord zu begehen."


----------



## DJSR (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"was kann ich denn für, dass ihr EA Sports-Spiele immernoch am PC spielt?!?"


----------



## darkfuneral (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Ich hab gesagt: Gott kann mich am Arsch lecken! Aber vor 30 Minuten hab ich meine Lebensmaxime geändert… Was immer da draussen ist und versucht, zu uns reinzukommen, ist das pure Böse, direkt aus der Hölle! Aber wenn es eine Hölle gibt, aus der diese Monster kommen sollen, dann muss es auch einen Himmel geben, Jacob… Es muss ihn geben!"


----------



## Ibeger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Soooooooooooo dick war mein Kopf in Gothic 3 wegen der Bugs! Und da beschwert ihr euch über die paar Mängel bei GTA IV?


----------



## SirSeemi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Alt? Ich bun nicht alt! So sieht ein 18jähriger aus, der einen Tag vergeblich versucht hat, GTA 4 zum Laufen zu bringen...


----------



## Erzwo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"So groß war diese Pizza und unter diesen 4 Sorten Käse war nicht eine Scheibe Salami zu finden."

"Da kam doch tatsächlich einer unserer Programmierer an und meinte: “Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl, was diese alte Verpackung angeht.“ Ich musste ihm da recht geben, die 06 wäre aufgefallen, so das wir ganz schnell aus der 6 eine 9 gemacht haben"


----------



## Buihegel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was glotzt ihr denn? Ihr seid doch ein Haufen abgefuckter Arschlöcher. Wollt ihr wissen wieso? Ihr habt nicht mal den Mut, das zu tun, was ihr wollt. Ihr braucht doch Typen wie mich. Ihr braucht Typen wie mich, damit ihr mit euren vollgeschissenen Fingern auf mich zeigt und sagt, das ist der Bösewicht da! Und? Was seid ihr denn dadurch? Gut? Ihr seid nicht gut. Ihr wisst nur, wie ihr euch versteckt und wie ihr leben könnt. Aber ich... ich hab solche Probleme nicht, denn ich sag immer die Wahrheit, sogar wenn ich lüge!"


----------



## BenschBen (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Warum Männer keine Zellulite haben? ... Weils scheiße aussieht !!! ist doch klar?!


----------



## Ventriloquist (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Meine Güte was habt ihr denn? Zumindest habe ich verhindert, dass DJ Ötzi auf dem GTA 4 Soundtrack zu hören ist!


----------



## Reymundo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Ich war wirklich nur ein paar Minuten unter dem Solarium... ich schwör!!!


----------



## Kohlbrot (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Ich schwöre Dir...so ein Ding wollte die Raymond! Wir mussten passen und schickten Sie zu Konami!!!


----------



## rapso (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

RROD? Wolltest du etwa 'nen lilla Kreis wie mein Hemd oda wat?


----------



## Xardas1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Gta 4 ist programmiert wie Flasche leer.
Isch habe fertig!!!!


----------



## onit (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

In ferner Zukunft, stelle ich mir einen Fussballsimulator vor, mit richtigen Torschüssen und einem Passsystem...


----------



## pababo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Gib dein Geld her, WIRDS BALD!!!"


----------



## huile (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

ja es stimmt: ich bin alt und hässlig....na und?


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Isch bin wie Nico Bellitsch. Isch knall alle ab !


----------



## rekilein (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Peter Moore = Remote Rope...Whoa! Cooooooooooooooool...."   - Anagramme ftw!
"Sie fragen mich warum ich das gemacht habe? Na ganz einfach, weeegen der Milch!"


----------



## pababo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Es geht um mehr, als nur darum, mehr Spiele zu verkaufen. Es geht darum, ein echtes Produkt von Weltformat zu entwickeln."


----------



## Zero1980 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Luitschi, ich mache dir ein Angebot das du nicht ablehnen kannst!


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Was meinen Sie mit Milka-Kuh?!?"


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Wer, verdammt noch mal, hat seinen Sekundenkleber unverschlossen auf dem Sofa gelassen?!?"


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Na klar Kevin. DU bekommst genau sooo ein Sofa als Ersatzbank in der nächsten Fifa-Folge."


----------



## facopse (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Egal, was du in meine Sprechblase reinschreibst: Es ist nicht lustig!"

"NIE gewinne ICH etwas! Wir sehen uns vor Gericht, PCG Redaktion!"

"Spüren Sie selbst, wie kompfortabel Chefsessel 2000 ist. Für nur 999,- Euro können Sie dieses Prachtstück Ihr Eigen nennen und sich von seiner Massagefunktion verwöhnen lassen..."

"Ich habe Sie nicht eingestellt, damit Sie Fotos von mir machen!"


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Für diese unwürdigen 80% lasse ich mir doch nichts in die Blase schreiben!"


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Johnny darf ich endlich gehen? Ich denke das Sofa ist jetzt warm genug!"


----------



## Janbek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Feefaa Feefaa ich kanns' nicht mehr hören!"


----------



## ageibert (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

Oh neeeeee! Frisch gestrichen...


----------



## phakerde (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"KKRRRRRRR" "Herr Moore? ... Jetzt ist er auch noch stehengeblieben"

"Täuschen Sie einen Absturz vor oder wollen Sie nicht antworten?"

"Ihh Ehh, ja"

"Wir wissen zwar nicht, wohin wir wollen, werden aber als erste da sein."


----------



## The-Conqueror (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"WAS? Innovatives Gameplay? Kann man das essen? Das lässt sich verkaufen? Öhm... Ich muss weg"

"Komm her, meine Jade."

"Meins war größer, als das von Jade... Das Duplo, mein ich. Guck, SOOOO groß!"


----------



## God-of-Death (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

!!ch nehme meine frau immer so!! BÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Falco5367 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Wir dachten wirklich, Kevin Kuranyi wäre in Deutschland ein echter Star!"


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fifa*

"Diese ganze neumodische Unsinn von wegen neuer Features. Sowas wird es nie in unseren Spielen geben. Wir haben schließlich einen Ruf zu wahren"


----------

